# Hit my Favorite Grass Carp Spot this AM



## collegekid (Apr 28, 2007)

Decided to hit up a grass carp spot this morning with just a short window to fish. Used my typical bread bait and had em feeding hard real fast. Caught this one in less than fifteen minutes, took an additional 15 minutes to land him. I was soaked fromt he waist down by the time i could land him. Talk about good fighters. He was around three foot long and buried my 25 lb scale, id guess 35ish lbs.


----------



## catfishing22 (Mar 7, 2009)

did you just roll up piece of bread or what was added to it ive tried fishin for grassies but never seem to have any luck


----------



## collegekid (Apr 28, 2007)

yep just folded the bread onto a very small hook, no weight and tossed it out. just remember to return ALL grass carp to the waters if it is public or otherwise as they are expensive and protected at most places. they are a blast to catch. it took me a while to figure them out, stick with it cause its well worth it.


----------



## catfishing22 (Mar 7, 2009)

alright thanks ill have to give it a try theres a bunch of ponds around where i live that have some huge ones if i catch any ill be sure to post pics


----------



## Garyoutlaw77 (Feb 3, 2005)

Nice catch Josh - you should come out & Carp fish with us at Ospray Lake this weekend - plenty of good eats on Saturday


----------



## collegekid (Apr 28, 2007)

i would love to, but i have girlfriend duty....but she might let me take her fishing to one of my local spots.


----------



## Day81 (Jun 27, 2008)

Has anyone caught a grass carp on chicken livers. i was fishing last night and caught a giant grass carp on them. i estimated him a little bit over 20.


----------

